# Which hardware to watch films on my TV?



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello!

I didn't exactly knew how to name my topic because english isn't my native language, but I will try to explain you my question 

I have Synology NAS in my home that works (also) as a DLNA streamer to my PS4 connected to my TV.
The problem is that I want to sell my PS4 as I don't play games anymore and I'm using PS4 only to watch movies on my TV.

Which other hardware will be good to connect to my TV so I will be able to watch videos from my NAS?
I prefer DLNA hardware. I heard that I can buy Chromecast or Apple TV but they both require smartphone to be used in the process of playing instead of just "pulling" movie from my NAS.

I have 1080p TV which sadly isn't "smart"...


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.synology.com/en-global/dsm/multimedia


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2015)

if your NAS supports regular file sharing (as all should) then you can browse it like any old folder and play the media locally, no need for DLNA or transcoding on the NAS. This will play faster, smoother, and in higher quality.

i use a 1.3GHz i3 laptop connected to my HDTV over HDMI for a media player daily.


----------



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

You dont understand me 
I want to be able to watch my videos from NAS on my TV and I'm asking which thing I can use instead of my PS4


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 30, 2015)

your nas should be able to steam vidos over lan. if your tv has wifi or lan connection this should be enough.


----------



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I stated in my original post that my TV isn't smart - no wi-fi, or LAN. I need separate hardware for that.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 30, 2015)

Get a NUC or something for streaming if your NAS won't do it.


----------



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Eh, I believe that you guys don't understand me 
My NAS (Synology DiskStation 115) streams videos to my PS4 via DLNA just fine.

I'm just asking what I can use instead of PS4 because I'm planning to sell it.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2015)

You don't understand us. Use anything with wifi and connect to the NAS to run the movie on your TV. I am the third or 4th person to say it.


----------



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

What for example?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2015)

I have been using my PS3 JUST for that for years. It has had a game in it since LA Noire came out. I passed on the PS4 because it would only be another Blu-Ray Player/Media Server.


----------



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, that's why I want to sell PS4 - because it's just media player for me and there are much cheaper things for it for sure


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2015)

f0ku5 said:


> Yeah, that's why I want to sell PS4 - because it's just media player for me and there are much cheaper things for it for sure


Yep like the PS3 "Fat" I am running which replaced my original(and I mean release original)PS3 "PHAT"finally didn't come back after I don't how many times I baked it to keep it alive. I just grabbed another cheap used one and if it dies I will do it again.

That to me is the best "cheap" alternative and you still get Blu-Ray playability, Spotify, Netflix, HBO and DLNA media friendly


----------



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm looking for cheap alternative just for movies, nothing else.
I heard about Chromecast or Apple TV but I'm mainly looking for something that can work via DLNA with my NAS.

I don't want to change PS4 to PS3


----------



## AsRock (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe a ROKU 3 and power usage is around 2.8-3.2w.

https://www.roku.com/products/roku-3


There is a ROKU4 but i do not know much about that except being able to do 4k.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 30, 2015)

Well funny but this came up as an advert on FB for me, seems like plenty of cheap alternatives

http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-c_11...ebook&utm_medium=WebsiteC&utm_campaign=FB1510


----------



## f0ku5 (Oct 30, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Maybe a ROKU 3 and power usage is around 2.8-3.2w.
> 
> https://www.roku.com/products/roku-3
> 
> ...


I cant find Roku players available in my country. Isn't it just USA hardware?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501011


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2015)

my answer was to ditch DLNA, and then any laptop or desktop PC can do it.

 I also use an android media player the same way, connected to the shared folder. DLNA is a clumsy, laggy way to do it.


----------

